# Champions League.....



## younothat (Dec 11, 2017)

"The Round of 16 draw for the UEFA Champions League did not disappoint.

We have some monster clashes with Chelsea facing Barcelona, once again, and the reigning champs Real Madrid paired with the favorites Paris Saint-Germain.

http://soccer.nbcsports.com/2017/12/11/champions-league-last-16-draw-sets-up-huge-clashes/








So which teams will be moving on? Predictions?


----------



## CaliKlines (Dec 11, 2017)

Premier League is going to have successful round of 16...I think the following clubs will advance:

Spurs over Juve
City over Basel
The Reds over Porto
United over Sevilla
Shaktar over Roma
Barca over the Blues
Bayern over Bestikas
and the most intriguing match up of this round...

The Parisians over Madrid

Can't wait for match play to begin!


----------



## jojosoccer (Feb 11, 2018)

Champions league this week!


----------



## jojosoccer (Feb 13, 2018)

Juve will dearly miss Dybala, but I think Juve defense will slow down Tottenham.
Juve over Tott
I’m torn on RM vs PSG, 
But it will probably be
Real over PSG
Both great games to watch in the round of 16 this week.


----------

